# I want a big enough saddle bag for a flask, butties and spare clothes



## Accy cyclist (22 Apr 2016)

I'm thinking about joining Blackburn CTC I went out with them last Sunday.taking in a lunch and tea stop. I'm not being tight but i don't want to pay 10 quid in two cafe stops when i prefer my own tea/coffee and food. Most of the other riders also seem to take their own food as only a few went into the cafe. I want a decent saddle bag,with enough room for the above and a few extras. I don't want panniers as i think they'll be too big for what i need. Any suggestions for a good sized saddle bag?


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2016)

I'd prefer a saddle bag to a handlebar or top tube bag. Leather would be nice but i bet it's expensive?


----------



## Mile195 (23 Apr 2016)

Alpkit Koala... £65 but it's well made and mahooooooosive!


----------



## MichaelW2 (23 Apr 2016)

Carradice is the usually brand for CTC tourists. They are surprisingly lightweight for old fashioned materials, and they last for decades, if not generations.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2016)

Ok thank's. I'm going to look those up.


----------



## Jimidh (23 Apr 2016)

Either don't ride with guys who do two cafe stops or open your wallet.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2016)

Tiny backpack. You won't even notice it's there, and it's way more flexible (and cheaper) than something clamped to the bike.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2016)

Jimidh said:


> Either don't ride with guys who do two cafe stops or open your wallet.



It's not just the cost of buying something but the waiting as well. Last Sunday it took 20 minutes before the food arrived,then i had only 10 minutes to eat it. Taking my own means i have half an hour to take my time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Tiny backpack. You won't even notice it's there, and it's way more flexible (and cheaper) than something clamped to the bike.



Big enough to carry my flask and butties though?


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2016)

No problem.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2016)

I have a carradice Barley for such usage. The right size for long days out/ night rides etc. Side pockets hold tools and stuff you need to keep handy. The main compartment is big enough for waterproofs, spare layers, lock, flask etc. You can also use the lid buckles to strap on a dry bag or other odds and sods if needed.
The bagman qr support gives stability and removal flexibility if you need it and is readily fitted to the bike. I'll try and get a photo later.
By the way, they are waterproof and last forever!


----------



## Oldfentiger (23 Apr 2016)

Just to reiterate what I posted previously on another thread:
Carradice are in Nelson, so not far from you. If you drop in on them they will sell you seconds at half price. You can have a sort through and pick something that suits your purpose.
That way this thread might only survive 3 pages


----------



## outlash (23 Apr 2016)

Oldfentiger said:


> That way this thread might only survive 3 pages



Don't bank on it.


----------



## Tiny01 (23 Apr 2016)

Jimidh said:


> Either don't ride with guys who do two cafe stops or open your wallet.



Lol that's what I was thinking ! 

Spends all that money on a new bike & then begrudges paying a tenner for a cuppa & piece of cake & in turn supporting a local business , I bet that they're well pleased when they turn up & all get there own food & drink out !


----------



## MartinQ (23 Apr 2016)

They also do seconds on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/carradicefactoryshop


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Apr 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> Carradice is the usually brand for CTC tourists. They are surprisingly lightweight for old fashioned materials, and they last for decades, if not generations.


+ lots. & you'll be supporting the very local economy. You may want to consider their SQR quick release block system too, it gives the option of other bags than saddle loop ones if you did want to pack clothes or for a longer stint. The saddle loop ones (The Nelson Longflap etc - that's a really good commuter/day bag BTW and totally CTC  ) will also fit on the SQR rack as will bags from other makers.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2016)

User46386 said:


> Remember you will most likley need a support for it as well and they cost £40.00 plus. So it will be near a £100ish all done.


Shop around you can get a bagman support for £25.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2016)

+1 for Carradice although I use a rack to support the bottom of mine as this gives me the option of sticking panniers on as well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2016)

raleighnut said:


> +1 for Carradice although I use a rack to support the bottom of mine as this gives me the option of sticking panniers on as well.


I do the same on the Rourke, but don't use any support on the Brompton and it's just fine.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Lol that's what I was thinking !
> 
> Spends all that money on a new bike & then begrudges paying a tenner for a cuppa & piece of cake & in turn supporting a local business , I bet that they're well pleased when they turn up & all get there own food & drink out !



Accy's explained why he wants a bag and posted in the components and accessories section of the forum, so being told to buy his food is less than helpful.

Unlike Accy, I am a spendthrift and have a limitless budget for food and drink.

But it doesn't help me if there's a long queue, the place has nothing I want or sold out of it, or if it's shut when I turn up - all of which has happened.

Supporting local business is great, but the service has to meet the customer's needs.

And as has been pointed out, the best saddlebag maker is local to Accy.


----------



## winjim (23 Apr 2016)

As has been said, Carradice. Good simple products, well made with natural materials and absolutely first class customer service.

For a sense of scale, this is a Carradice Nelson, full of cake.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2016)

winjim said:


> As has been said, Carradice. Good simple products, well made with natural materials and absolutely first class customer service.
> 
> For a sense of scale, this is a Carradice Nelson, full of cake.



You need the 'Longflap' version.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2016)

Oldfentiger said:


> Just to reiterate what I posted previously on another thread:
> Carradice are in Nelson, so not far from you. If you drop in on them they will sell you seconds at half price. You can have a sort through and pick something that suits your purpose.
> That way this thread might only survive 3 pages




Thanks, yes i remember you telling me before. I might have a look on Monday. Where abouts in Nelson is it? Meaning is it near the motorway turn off or around there?


----------



## winjim (23 Apr 2016)

raleighnut said:


> You need the 'Longflap' version.


True dat.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Lol that's what I was thinking !
> 
> Spends all that money on a new bike & then begrudges paying a tenner for a cuppa & piece of cake & in turn supporting a local business , I bet that they're well pleased when they turn up & all get there own food & drink out !



Local businesses, when they're miles away from home! Pleased or not, if you don't use their facilities such as tables and toilets then what you do is of no concern to them. And there's a clue in the touring title. Touring includes taking your own stuff with you. Do you begrudge tourers who have the audacity to take their own camping equipment instead of using 4 star hotels?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2016)

google Carradice and there is a location map


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2016)

raleighnut said:


> google Carradice and there is a location map




Ok,thanks!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Apr 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Accy's explained why he wants a bag and posted in the components and accessories section of the forum, so being told to buy his food is less than helpful.
> 
> Unlike Accy, I am a spendthrift and have a limitless budget for food and drink.
> 
> ...





Nice post that explains it well Pale Rider! It's the queuing that's the worst. On Wednesday's club run we got to the Roots cafe at Catforth to find two other cycling groups waiting for food. I ordered my coffee, and eggs on toast. They arrived 25 minutes later, so i had just 5 minutes to eat them before i heard the "Come on get it down you, we're going"!!


I think a saddle bag will be frowned on by a road club like my Wednesday lot, but a touring club then no problem!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Apr 2016)

Keep it Lancastrian!!!


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nice post that explains it well Pale Rider! It's the queuing that's the worst. On Wednesday's club run we got to the Roots cafe at Catforth to find two other cycling groups waiting for food. I ordered my coffee, and eggs on toast. They arrived 25 minutes later, so i had just 5 minutes to eat them before i heard the "Come on get it down you, we're going"!!
> 
> 
> I think a saddle bag will be frowned on by a road club like my Wednesday lot, but a touring club then no problem!



Inevitably ride refreshment will be a mixture of bought and brought.

You don't have to take the saddlebag on every ride, especially if you get one that's only held on with a couple of straps.

I would get one with compartments or a side pocket or two, on those without your stuff ends up in a heap at the bottom of the bag and it's a faff to dig out the item you want.

Carradice offer a bewildering array of bags, so it's very handy you can visit them to choose.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> You may want to consider their SQR quick release block system too,


I love my sqr, but I'd consider carefully before using it with a carbon seat post

I can also recommend this thermos mug, which is a normal thermal coffee mug, with a screw on waterproof lid with a built-in carabiner


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2016)

try this company as they have some like this one http://www.gearbest.com/bike-bags/pp_333232.html


----------



## PpPete (23 Apr 2016)

I prefer the Alpkit Koala to the Carradice offerings.
It's more streamlined**, so much lighter, and doesn't need any heavy supporting structure. It's also compressible, so it works fine from 3 litres up to its maximum capacity of 13 litres.

** like that makes a difference behind my fat thighs !


----------



## mcshroom (23 Apr 2016)

I have a Carradura Prima Maxi saddle bag which would just about fit your requirements, though might be a little small. There's also a slightly larger Super C version. Both of those are 'wedge' style bags that don't need extra support/saddle loops. However depending on your riding style they may brush against your legs.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Once you have the Carradice, you will want a Bikebuddy for the flask.



Or you could do as I do and stuff the flask into a standard bottle cage padded with a rag.

Which itself is handy at this time of year for wiping a wet bench, wall, rock or whatever you choose to sit on.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Apr 2016)

@Accy cyclist you seem to ask us rather than Googling quite simple things (observation not criticism) so a quick overview of the SQR system I mentioned on p1.

A couple of my bikes SQR pics for illustration, with & without the Super C semi rigid bag in place.

The bag attaches to a small metal frame, The Super C bag is SQR specific so the frame is fitted so to speak inside the sheath on the top of the bag. The frame is removable and usable on its own, it is suitable for other Carradice bags too and emulates saddle loops so will happily take any saddlebag that a saddle will. You can see the metal frame then attaches and locks into the SQR block on the seatpost, gives a solid and rigid set up


----------



## simongt (23 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nice post that explains it well Pale Rider! It's the queuing that's the worst. On Wednesday's club run we got to the Roots cafe at Catforth to find two other cycling groups waiting for food. I ordered my coffee, and eggs on toast. They arrived 25 minutes later, so i had just 5 minutes to eat them before i heard the "Come on get it down you, we're going"!!


On the subject of queueing, one thing that never fails to amaze me  is when on the Norwich 100, one of the stops is at a National Trust posh gaff. Now they know full well that the stop is going to be HEAVING with hundreds of cyclists most of whom will want a bite and a drink. BUT, obviously in order to retain their posh standards, everyone is expected to queue up at the restaurant / cafe and wait ages whilst the staff work frantically to get orders filled. It's obviously beneath them to have a couple of stands selling a selection of filled rolls, pies, buns, cold drinks etc., say £1 or £2 each to ensure a fast turnover and no doubt, a fast profit. Aaarrgghh - !


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> @Accy cyclist you seem to ask us rather than Googling quite simple things (observation not criticism) so a quick overview of the SQR system I mentioned on p1.
> 
> A couple of my bikes SQR pics for illustration, with & without the Super C semi rigid bag in place.
> 
> ...



Interesting bike you have there, @shouldbeinbed 

Is it a Riese and Muller folder?

R&M are known to me for their high quality ebikes, although a bit beyond my budget at £3k-£5K+.

http://en.r-m.de/e-bikes/


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Apr 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Interesting bike you have there, @shouldbeinbed
> 
> Is it a Riese and Muller folder?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's my beloved and slightly aged Birdy Blue, its the original round tube frame rather than the more angular recent monocoque updates. I've had it since new in 2002 & it's still as much fun to ride and is back to being my daily 1st choice commute or errand or just for the heck of it ride now I've got the rear hub gearing sorted out and running right again after wearing out the SRAM dualdrive it came with.

When I'm totally happy the (slightly disappointing) SA 5 speed hub has bedded in properly, I'm very likely to have my Brompton up for sale on here.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Apr 2016)

Fourteen years' service and counting shows the worth of buying a quality bike.

You are not the first rider to wear out a SRAM Dualdrive, I've heard several tales of them failing after not many miles, so I don't think it's SRAM's finest effort.

I might keep an eye out for your Brompton.

I sold mine a year or so ago and keep on thinking about getting another.


----------



## contadino (23 Apr 2016)

Carradice do seem to fit the requirements, but they're heavy, expensive and they only fit some bikes properly.

I'd suggest going to their shop with your bike (and a fat wallet) to get sorted.

It's taken me two saddles, three racks and nearly a year of fiddling around to get my bag sat on my bike properly.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2016)

contadino said:


> Carradice do seem to fit the requirements, but they're heavy, expensive and they only fit some bikes properly.
> 
> I'd suggest going to their shop with your bike (and a fat wallet) to get sorted.
> 
> It's taken me two saddles, three racks and nearly a year of fiddling around to get my bag sat on my bike properly.


Whereas I have 3 Carradice (Zipped roll, Barley, Camper Longflap) and they all fit all my bikes without issue! Even the Giant TCR ....


----------



## contadino (23 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Whereas I have 3 Carradice (Zipped roll, Barley, Camper Longflap) and they all fit all my bikes without issue! Even the Giant TCR ....



Did the stock saddle have the necessary hoops then?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2016)

contadino said:


> Did the stock saddle have the necessary hoops then?


The majority of Brooks do and I seem to remember @Fab Foodie being a fan.


----------



## steve50 (23 Apr 2016)

User46386 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MILITARY-...BAG-WAIST-PACK-BIKE-CAMPING-BACKPACK-5-Colors. Get this instead.


I have one of those, after trying various saddle pods / bags none did the job I wanted them to do so got one of those, carries everything I need with room to spare and easily clips onto the handlebars.


----------



## contadino (23 Apr 2016)

raleighnut said:


> The majority of Brooks do and I seem to remember @Fab Foodie being a fan.



So the saddle needed to be changed in order for the Carradice bag to fit the bike?

Hardly 'without problem' then.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2016)

contadino said:


> So the saddle needed to be changed in order for the *rider to be comfortable* then.




FTFY


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2016)

contadino said:


> Did the stock saddle have the necessary hoops then?


Three of them have. Two that didn't I used an SQR system. Started with a bagman on the Rourke, but now let it hang free onto a rack. No support for the smaller bags on the Brommie. Biggest ones use the SQR.

Bag loops are available from Carradice and the seat mounted qr thing takes one Allen bolt to fix to the rails and Bob is your mothers brother ...


----------



## PpPete (24 Apr 2016)

User46386 said:


> Does it brush against the back of your legs or touch them in any way? I had a wildcat tiger but had to sell it because my leg touched it.


The front of the Koala is quite narrow. So unless I really cram stuff into the nose it's clear of my legs. YMMV


----------



## Custom24 (24 Apr 2016)

I just bought one of these. Inexpensive. 

http://www.ibera.info/products_detail.php?cID=10&Key=57

£12 off Amazon, I think. 

I am using it on my commute tomorrow so I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> I have one of those, after trying various saddle pods / bags none did the job I wanted them to do so got one of those, carries everything I need with room to spare and easily clips onto the handlebars.


Any chance you (or @User46386 ) could take some photos of how it attaches to the bars and sits in place?
Cheers FF


----------



## steve50 (24 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Any chance you (or @User46386 ) could take some photos of how it attaches to the bars and sits in place?
> Cheers FF



Not great pics but the bag simply fits between the drops and is strapped in place by two webbing straps with press stud fasteners, doesn't get in the way and has plenty of storage with additional zipped pockets either end and large velcro map pocket to the rear. Holds everything I need with room to spare.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> Not great pics but the bag simply fits between the drops and is strapped in place by two webbing straps with press stud fasteners, doesn't get in the way and has plenty of storage with additional zipped pockets either end and large velcro map pocket to the rear. Holds everything I need with room to spare.
> View attachment 126075
> View attachment 126076


Great, thanks Steve
I'm not sure whether it would foul my fork crown mounted dynamo light, but it might be worth a punt. Very neat all round and cheap as chips!


----------



## Custom24 (25 Apr 2016)

Custom24 said:


> I just bought one of these. Inexpensive.
> 
> http://www.ibera.info/products_detail.php?cID=10&Key=57
> 
> ...


It is fine. Looks quite smart and does the job. Has a 5 litre capacity so I need to supplement with my saddlebag, but it does mean I can leave the rucksack behind.


----------



## steve50 (25 Apr 2016)

Custom24 said:


> View attachment 126109
> 
> It is fine. Looks quite smart and does the job. Has a 5 litre capacity so I need to supplement with my saddlebag, but it does mean I can leave the rucksack behind.


All those velcro straps are going to knock seven bells out of the paintwork unless you get some tape under them, as for the frame bag itself......I guess if its practical for you then fine but imo it looks ruddy ugly.
I did have a small frame bag myself but got rid for the same reason, it was ugly.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2016)

Custom24 said:


> View attachment 126109
> 
> It is fine. Looks quite smart and does the job. Has a 5 litre capacity so I need to supplement with my saddlebag, but it does mean I can leave the rucksack behind.


Frame bags seem to be gaining in popularity as a good solution for racier bikes. I've seen a few cf bikes being used for long Audax rides with such a set-up.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2016)

User46386 said:


> That bike would look better with a massive Carradice saddlebag,I think they look nice myself.


But you don't get a Carradice for £12!!


----------



## Custom24 (25 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> All those velcro straps are going to knock seven bells out of the paintwork unless you get some tape under them, as for the frame bag itself......I guess if its practical for you then fine but imo it looks ruddy ugly.
> I did have a small frame bag myself but got rid for the same reason, it was ugly.


Thanks for reminding me about the tape. As for aesthetics, each to their own. The alternative was panniers


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Apr 2016)

I might get this one http://www.victorandliberty.com/acc...wo_y4BRD0nMnfoqqnxtEBEiQAWdA122QyRg161JyWNWPp It seems big enough for my needs and looks quite retro looking.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Apr 2016)

User46386 said:


> I think that might be too small for your needs. In real life they are quite small.





Yes i was thinking that. Maybe it's best if i go to the place and ask them for advice and see what they have. Like others say, they might have good second hand ones.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Apr 2016)

The trouble is the bigger the bag,the more stuff i'll find to put in it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I might get this one http://www.victorandliberty.com/accessories-c31/cycling-bags-panniers-musettes-and-rucksacks-c34/carradice-zipped-roll-saddlebag-p169/s686?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=carradice-zipped-roll-colour-black-colour-black-carrzrblack&utm_campaign=product+listing+ads&gclid=Cj0KEQjwo_y4BRD0nMnfoqqnxtEBEiQAWdA122QyRg161JyWNWPp It seems big enough for my needs and looks quite retro looking.


I agree with @User46386 I have that bag as well as the Barley and there's a considerable difference in size and utility between the two for a small difference in cost.
If you want space for tools and spares, flask and some spare layers/arm-warmers etc, then I'd go for the Barley.
The Zipped Roll I use on summer days or evening rides where I don't need much more than a lightweight waterproof a tube and a cafe lock. Mostly it lives on the Brompton. The one benefit of a Zipped Roll is that it can also be used on handlebars however.


----------



## snorri (26 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't want panniers as i think they'll be too big for what i need.


Panniers can never be too big, you never know what you might find at the roadside when out on the bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2016)

snorri said:


> Panniers can never be too big, you never know what you might find at the roadside when out on the bike.


----------



## snorri (26 Apr 2016)

I live in hope FF, I live in hope.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Only today, on my commute, I saw one deployed as a pannier on a rack.


Is there no end to cyclists ingenuity?


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Apr 2016)

This is a fantastic seat pack

https://www.alpkit.com/products/kowari


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2016)

Surely something like this is big enough for my needs?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Surely something like this is big enough for my needs?


Should do nicely although I prefer the black 'n' white ones to the green/honey.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Surely something like this is big enough for my needs?


Perfect. As stated by Adrian, its a Barley. In the shot it's also on a bagman support of which there are 2 types, one having a quick release loop mechanism which is dead useful!


----------



## jefmcg (27 Apr 2016)

User said:


> A barley? Yes that would be fine.


Yup. It's 9 litres while this


Accy cyclist said:


> I might get this one http://www.victorandliberty.com/accessories-c31/cycling-bags-panniers-musettes-and-rucksacks-c34/carradice-zipped-roll-saddlebag-p169/s686?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=carradice-zipped-roll-colour-black-colour-black-carrzrblack&utm_campaign=product+listing+ads&gclid=Cj0KEQjwo_y4BRD0nMnfoqqnxtEBEiQAWdA122QyRg161JyWNWPp It seems big enough for my needs and looks quite retro looking.


 is only 2 litres.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2016)

I went to Carradice at Nelson today. It's not what i expected! I thought it'd be a big warehouse type building employing a few hundred or so. Instead i found a little run down side street with a plaque on the wall pointing the hidden building out. It's only a small building. I counted 6 people including the office staff working there. Anyway, i bought one of these.https://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&product_id=39&under=type It should've been £55 but as it's a slight second i got it for £30. I also bought a frame for £45.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Apr 2016)

I farking love going in there, like going back in time. 
Which frame?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2016)

just_fixed said:


> I farking love going in there, like going back in time.
> Which frame?



This one. http://www.victorandliberty.com/acc...cbqre&utm_campaign=product+listing+ads&gclid=


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2016)

just_fixed said:


> I farking love going in there, like going back in time.
> Which frame?



I honestly thought it'd be a much bigger place. Up the stairs the office is on the left, the place where they make the bags is on the right then a small room with the bags for sale. It reminds me of some factories i worked in in the 1970's. I asked if i could pay by card. Unlike me,as i normally pay in cash. They seemed a bit fazed by it.


----------



## winjim (28 Apr 2016)

Did you meet the living legend that is Margaret?


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Apr 2016)

I have a carradice pendle that should be in within the next few days. I'll be able to give a little overview and show the amount of junk i can fill it with.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2016)

winjim said:


> Did you meet the living legend that is Margaret?



Tall woman grey hair about 60?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

Good result @Accy cyclist you won't be disappointed. The frame is worth it too. Who made the bag? I have a Christine and I think an Andrea. The camper longflap is sooo old I thing it was made by Mary Magdelene!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Apr 2016)

Good score @Accy cyclist, I like traditional businesses, one of my supply places in Bury is identikit to that.

& @Fab Foodie my bag is a Kelly.

What is(are) your Carradice(s) named could be a thread of its own.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> I have a carradice pendle that should be in within the next few days. I'll be able to give a little overview and show the amount of junk i can fill it with.



I tried out the new bag yesterday. I managed to fit in three cycle jerseys, a pair of longs,a coffee flask, a box of sandwiches, a spare inner tube, a glasses case,a couple of bananas, a pair of winter gloves and it was still only about 2 thirds full.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Good score @Accy cyclist, I like traditional businesses, one of my supply places in Bury is identikit to that.
> 
> & @Fab Foodie my bag is a Kelly.
> 
> What is(are) your Carradice(s) named could be a thread of its own.


There is already such a thread on yacf.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Good result @Accy cyclist you won't be disappointed. The frame is worth it too. Who made the bag? I have a Christine and I think an Andrea. The camper longflap is sooo old I thing it was made by Mary Magdelene!



Do they actually personalise the bags they make?


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I tried out the new bag yesterday. I managed to fit in three cycle jerseys, a pair of longs,a coffee flask, a box of sandwiches, a spare inner tube, a glasses case,a couple of bananas, a pair of winter gloves and it was still only about 2 thirds full.





Oh and a pair of overshoes as well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do they actually personalise the bags they make?


I don't think so per se, but inside the bag near the dowel is a small label and usually the name of the person who made it is there in biro ....


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I don't think so per se, but inside the bag near the dowel is a small label and usually the name of the person who made it is there in biro ....




I've just looked and it's Janet. I like that!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just looked and it's Janet. I like that!


Hooray for Janet!!


----------



## winjim (28 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Tall woman grey hair about 60?


I have no idea what she looks like, but she is nothing short of a a customer service deity.

My Nelson was made by Andrea, and a fine job she did too.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> There is already such a thread on yacf.


And LFGSS


----------



## Nibor (28 Apr 2016)

Just a side question do the Carradice racks allow you to fit the bags to set ups that don't have the means to mount a bag to the saddle normally? I have an I-beam saddle which has no rails.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> Just a side question do the Carradice racks allow you to fit the bags to set ups that don't have the means to mount a bag to the saddle normally? I have an I-beam saddle which has no rails.


SQR. Seatpost Quick Release. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i...butties-and-spare-clothes.199448/post-4248718


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

@Nibor 
Examples below. you can buy multiple mounting blocks for different bikes.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Apr 2016)

http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.ph...r=range&url=SQR-Seatpost-Quick-Release-System

"Fits all Carradice saddlebags (purchased separately)"

(and it weighs over 0.4kg)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> There is already such a thread on yacf.


Ah ha, great tragic minds think alike.

I only get my cycle blather fix from here


----------



## clid61 (28 Apr 2016)

Apidura


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> Just a side question do the Carradice racks allow you to fit the bags to set ups that don't have the means to mount a bag to the saddle normally? I have an I-beam saddle which has no rails.





User46386 said:


> I think you can get a quick release post mount. You can, someone has posted a photos of one on page 3 of this thread.



Yep, SQR system. It is very good & another big plus for Carradice customer consideration, they offer the seatpost hoops in a bigger size as well for fatter folding bike seatposts.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Yep, SQR system. It is very good & another big plus for Carradice customer consideration, they offer the seatpost hoops in a bigger size as well for fatter folding bike seatposts.


And they also sell the rings in both sizes, which is important, because they do fail.




s


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> And they also sell the rings in both sizes, which is important, because they do fail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I meant by hoops, apols if I used the wrong term. I've managed to break the weld at the nut piece and ruin one too - dunno how I managed that one.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> That's what I meant by hoops, apols if I used the wrong term.


I didn't notice we used different words. If I had re-read your post after searching for the picture of the broken fixture, I would have used "hoops" too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

clid61 said:


> Apidura


Bless you ...


----------



## clid61 (28 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bless you ...


Thank you ! I don't carry a handkerchief as it weighs too much , don't you know ! so I share my disease with the peasants


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

clid61 said:


> Thank you ! I don't carry a handkerchief as it weighs too much , don't you know ! so I share my disease with the peasants


S'not right ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> And they also sell the rings in both sizes, which is important, because they do fail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had one go like that but usually find one if them strips a thread ....


----------



## contadino (28 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> And they also sell the rings in both sizes, which is important, because they do fail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty much what happened the first time I used my SQR. My bag contained a litre of water, a packable waterproof jacket and my toolkit. Total weight of just over 2 kilos. Hit a pothole and snap. Luckily I was only about 2 km from home. My mate's broke in the same way when he was 60-odd km from home.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

contadino said:


> That's pretty much what happened the first time I used my SQR. My bag contained a litre of water, a packable waterproof jacket and my toolkit. Total weight of just over 2 kilos. Hit a pothole and snap. Luckily I was only about 2 km from home. My mate's broke in the same way when he was 60-odd km from home.


Interesting, I've put some heavy loads in mine without issue in that respect. Probs > 10kg.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Apr 2016)

contadino said:


> That's pretty much what happened the first time I used my SQR.





Fab Foodie said:


> Interesting, I've put some heavy loads in mine without issue in that respect. Probs > 10kg.



If you followed my link, you'll see that mine had nowhere near 10kg on it, and hadn't for months. It probably never carried more than 10 kg (when I was bringing my laptop, wash bag and a change of clothing, the lock stayed at work). Still, it's not an unexpected failure after 20,000km (and I am slow, that's probably more than 1000 hours).

Edit: I misread @Fab Foodie's post! I thought "Probs > 10kg" meant "problems when greater than 10kg". Now I see that he has probably loaded more than 10kg onto the SQR. Soz.

My attitude would be very different if it happened when it was new.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2016)

winjim said:


> I have no idea what she looks like, but she is nothing short of a a customer service deity.
> 
> My Nelson was made by Andrea, and a fine job she did too.


My Camper Longflap was made by Sue.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> And they also sell the rings in both sizes, which is important, because they do fail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Often!!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Apr 2016)

contadino said:


> That's pretty much what happened the first time I used my SQR. My bag contained a litre of water, a packable waterproof jacket and my toolkit. Total weight of just over 2 kilos. Hit a pothole and snap. Luckily I was only about 2 km from home. My mate's broke in the same way when he was 60-odd km from home.


Wow, unlucky. mine has been solid for years with a more full pack than that and plenty more weight on the rough backstreets of my commute and on mud and gravel trails off road.


----------



## contadino (29 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Wow, unlucky. mine has been solid for years with a more full pack than that and plenty more weight on the rough backstreets of my commute and on mud and gravel trails off road.



I thought it might just be bad luck until my mate's snapped in the same way, then I did a bit of googling. No, it wasn't bad luck. It's a common issue. They're just not fit for purpose. They might be a lovely back-street cottage industry from yesteryear, but bad design is bad design.

As I've said before, I'm now happy with my bag sat on a Nitto R10 mini rack. The Carradice classic rack, the SQR and the bolt on saddle hoops are all in the bin.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Apr 2016)

contadino said:


> I thought it might just be bad luck until my mate's snapped in the same way, then I did a bit of googling. No, it wasn't bad luck. It's a common issue. They're just not fit for purpose. They might be a lovely back-street cottage industry from yesteryear, but bad design is bad design.
> 
> As I've said before, I'm now happy with my bag sat on a Nitto R10 mini rack. The Carradice classic rack, the SQR and the bolt on saddle hoops are all in the bin.



Hell i'll be keeping hold of my receipt then, in case mine snaps as well!


----------



## jefmcg (29 Apr 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hell i'll be keeping hold of my receipt then, in case mine snaps as well!





Accy cyclist said:


> . I also bought a frame for £45.



For 45, that's the bagman, not the SQR. You'll be fine.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Apr 2016)

contadino said:


> I thought it might just be bad luck until my mate's snapped in the same way, then I did a bit of googling. No, it wasn't bad luck. It's a common issue. They're just not fit for purpose. They might be a lovely back-street cottage industry from yesteryear, but bad design is bad design.
> 
> As I've said before, I'm now happy with my bag sat on a Nitto R10 mini rack. The Carradice classic rack, the SQR and the bolt on saddle hoops are all in the bin.


Ah well. I'd not heard of it happening before, I wonder if operator error (YKWIM) and ovrtightening the bolts may be a factor? screw anything up too hard and some part of it is going to suffer before too long.

If you Google anything you'll be far more likely to find the complaints and unhappy people, human nature innit. 

I've nothing to do with Carradice BTW, just making a suggestion based on my own experience which differs from yours.


----------



## simongt (29 Apr 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> They are surprisingly lightweight for old fashioned materials, and they last for decades, if not generations.


 Indeed. After doing a bit of research, I opted for Carradice Super C touring panniers three years ago and have not regretted the decision. The GLW has been using the Super C document style panniers for the last twelve years and very happy with them. Big advantage is that being cotton duck, they breath, so damp things don't get warm & whiffy inside - !


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2016)

I did the beer bottle test last night. I went down the road to the local supermarket and bought some nibbles plus three bottles of beer. I took a towel in the saddlebag to cushion the movement. The bottles rattled a bit when i rode over the humps and bumps but when i opened one 5 minutes later it didn't piss out all over the place.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Apr 2016)

Holy Jesus...This bag is big lol. Mine arrived yesterday from SJS Cycles squeezed into a small box. Ive only just decided to have a look at it and was quite surprised to see how much space there was to store things when i unfolded the bag and opened it up fully.

This Carradice pendle is great for a commute or a full on day trip where you might need to be carrying extra food & other bits and peices, even if you fill it with picnic food alone, you could pack it with enough to feed another two people. There is THAT much space. and its overkill for me so i've gone ahead and ordered a Super C Audax. I'll be using this Pendle for my commutes in the future.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Holy Jesus...This bag is big lol. Mine arrived yesterday from SJS Cycles squeezed into a small box. Ive only just decided to have a look at it and was quite surprised to see how much space there was to store things when i unfolded the bag and opened it up fully.
> 
> This Carradice pendle is great for a commute or a full on day trip where you might need to be carrying extra food & other bits and peices, even if you fill it with picnic food alone, you could pack it with enough to feed another two people. There is THAT much space. and its overkill for me so i've gone ahead and ordered a Super C Audax. I'll be using this Pendle for my commutes in the future.


If you think the 'Pendle' is big take a look at the 'Camper Longflap'


----------

